# Haflinger Weight Loss Progress



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

What did you do to his mane?? :-(

LOL, your choice, great work on the battle of the bulge, he looks a lot better


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

Sorry that you dislike the pulled mane look! To each her own. In my opinion, nothing says "dressage horse in training" like a neatly pulled mane to show off the topline.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Aww...but the breed look for haflingers - even in dressage - is a full mane.
But good job on the weight loss!


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

^ Ah, but it's not required. I've seen a variety of Haffies this year at schooling and sanctioned shows with dressage braids, roached manes, and running braids. I'm really picky about keeping manes long though. They have to be really nice for me to consider keeping it long.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Braids are common, but most haflinger enthusiests feel roached manes are sacrilege, but its your horse.


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

Yeah, roached manes are not for me... and I own a Fjord cross. Still not happening!


----------



## la volpe (Jun 19, 2012)

He's looking great already!

I liked his mane much better when it's pulled c:


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

I love the pulled mane look! Look at that thick and muscular neck. The pulled mane also allows more emphasis to his face. I pull my horses manes too. Your boy is looking great! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Great work so far! He's very cute and looks super good with his new physique!


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks all! I also think that clipping his lower jawline really helped clean up the bearded look he was getting. (Not to mention a good tail scrubbing, that was icky!) I love how you said it, GH, "battle of the bulge." I may have to quote you on that later.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I'm with you on the mane - not a fan of long manes at all. I like the smart look!!!
What exercise regime have you followed with him and how did you reduce his diet - what are you feeding him and what is his stable & turnout system
I have a friend who is struggling to get weight off a New Forest pony without him losing energy as he tends to be lazy


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

jaydee said:


> I'm with you on the mane - not a fan of long manes at all. I like the smart look!!!
> What exercise regime have you followed with him and how did you reduce his diet - what are you feeding him and what is his stable & turnout system
> I have a friend who is struggling to get weight off a New Forest pony without him losing energy as he tends to be lazy


Baxter had been on 24/7 turnout in a herd of geldings on about 30 acres of grass (with lots of clover!). He is now in a dry lot 24/7 being fed hay twice a day. I give him straight grass hay and occasionally a mix of grass and alfalfa hay. It depends on the weight and size of the square bales (and of course, the quality of the hay), but I give him about 2 flakes of hay per feeding. He hasn't lost any of his energy.

He was so overweight at first that I didn't think it was fair to even ride him, so I did 2-3 lunging sessions a week, making sure to walk around and make large circles and straight lines so as not to put any extra strain on his body. The first day I probably lunged him all of 10 minutes and slowly increased that time. Once I found a saddle wide enough to fit him, I would ride him for 15 minutes or so after some lunging. Currently he is pretty much doing normal work, about 30 minutes of riding every other day or so and that's more to do with the fact that I have limited time for him because of all the other horses that I ride.

I've done this quite a few times, bringing a horse back into work after years off and/or helping a horse lose weight, so I kind of have developed a feel for when and how much to push them each ride. Basically I just increase the exercise a little more (difficulty and length of time) for each workout session. If possible, I also mix in some hill work.

I hope that helps!


----------

